# God I'm FAT!!



## blubberboy767 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey ladies, well after a Saturday of pigging out and watching football this is the end result  What do ya think? Should I go on a diet or eat another pizza?  

Warning: 2nd pic is BGIT (Big guy in Thong) 

View attachment Picture 1.jpg


View attachment Picture 2.jpg


----------



## blubberboy767 (Oct 9, 2005)

No replies? Hope I didn't scare anyone away  Just having a little fun


----------



## SnapDragon (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice thong!

I think this board is becoming increasingly risqué! Which can only be for the better, LOL.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## blubberboy767 (Oct 9, 2005)

SnapDragon said:


> Nice thong!
> 
> I think this board is becoming increasingly risqué! Which can only be for the better, LOL.
> 
> -SnapDragon.



Thanks, I figured 'what the hell'  It's nothing you ladies haven't seen before and I'm not nude so I thought it may be fun to liven the board up  I'll delete it though if you ladies have a problem with it.


----------



## Charisa (Oct 9, 2005)

No complaints here!

Yes, you're fat all right (nice chunky thighs...) but you _could_ be fatter still...  Ordering another pizza gets my vote.


----------



## It's Just Me (Oct 10, 2005)

Blubberboy, you need _*lots*_ of pizzas.


----------



## blubberboy767 (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks ladies I'm ordering one right now....


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 10, 2005)

blubberboy767 said:


> Thanks ladies I'm ordering one right now....




Just one? You should at least get two!


----------



## blubberboy767 (Oct 15, 2005)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Just one? You should at least get two!



I'm actually ordering three for the big USC/Notre Dame game! Let's see if this gut can handle it


----------



## Charisa (Oct 15, 2005)

If it can't, you know what _that _means.

That just isn't good enough. You'll have to get down to some serious pizza training to increase your capacity 

Mmmmm... pizza...


----------

